
A New Breed of Laptop (Magic Keyboard for iPad Pro) - tosh
https://www.macstories.net/stories/magic-keyboard-for-ipad-pro-a-new-breed-of-laptop/
======
charwalker
It's a 2-in-1 at 2x the cost of the competition and with less capacity or
supportnfor x86 apps/etc.

